

If you like Instrumentals, Try this - rokhayakebe
http://instrumental.fm

======
sounddust
This site apparently takes whatever you search for, feeds it into youtube,
appending the word "instrumental" to the query, then returns the results. When
you play a clip, it just plays the clip from youtube, except it's using its
own flash player with no video.

~~~
rokhayakebe
That is it Sounddust. That is how it makes it a lot easier to find and listen
to instrumentals. That was its sole purpose.

~~~
sounddust
I had no idea there was so much instrumental content on Youtube. It would be
cool if you also sourced from one of those mp3 search engine-type sites (like
Songza)

~~~
rokhayakebe
You would be surprise how many verticals you could find within Youtube.

------
swombat
Wtf is this? How did it get 7 votes?

~~~
rokhayakebe
It simply lets you find instrumentals and create a playlist. You cannot truly
appreciate it until you create a playlist and Play All.

Instrumentals are easy when you work.

Now the site looks/acts crappy because selfishly it was created just for
myself a few months back, but I thought a handful of others may find it
useful.

~~~
swombat
Ok, a few things...

1) Maybe I'm failing to understand the meaning of "instrumentals", but the two
times I actually clicked "play" on one of those songs, I heard songs which a)
had electric/electronic instruments (e.g. electric guitar and synths) - so
"instrumental" does not mean "acoustic", and b) had voices (the first a rock
tune, the second a rap song).

So what is an "instrumental"?

2) I'm not trying to be harsh, but there's a difference between "looks/acts
crappy" and "is unusable". Unfortunately this site appears to be the latter.
The design is currently so bad that it's hard to be even tempted to interact
with it - let alone consider using it properly...

~~~
rokhayakebe
Thank you and you are far from being harsh.

Instrumental, here, means the version of any song without the lyrics. The
reason why some songs will come with lyrics is because the filtering is not
done properly yet.

For example search for "Coldplay" and click play on one of titles, you will
hear the music and not the voice.

It is useful, but just not to everyone.

I will take some time and create a better design.

------
huhtenberg
Is it supposed to look like this ?

<http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/8422/instrumental.png>

~~~
axod
That's about 50% better than it looks here (Safari).

------
peregrine
Looks like its not handling the extra pressure well.

